# Suitable rat cage



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, as the title suggests I was looking for some advice on whether people thought this cage would be suitable for 2 rats? Maybe even 4? I know they need a lot of room so trying to find the biggest cage possible really..

MARCHIORO SARA 82c3 cage chinchilla ferret rat | eBay

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

From memory I remember It being a pretty big cage- big enough for 4. Plug it into the rat cage calculator and see what it says.
The only thing I'd say is that for that price you could get a liberta explorer which houses up to 12! 
Maybe you din't want 12... But it's the same price and they 'd be glad of the extra space


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, It's so difficult trying to find the best bargins on cages, for me anyway! I'll have a look at the liberta explorer, for the same price with more room it sounds better.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Was going to say exactly the same as Matley, it is a good size cage but for the exact same price you could get the liberta explorer which is one of the best cages you can buy.


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had a look at the liberta explorer and I'm impressed! Now just to make room for it, didnt realise how big it actually was until I got the tape measure out..  its VERY big, but like I said I know they need lots of room so whatever will make them happy is good enough for me :001_smile:
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Claireglynn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was going to say exactly the same as Matley, it is a good size cage but for the exact same price you could get the liberta explorer which is one of the best cages you can buy.


Yep I agree 

Explorers all the way, the only thing is that the trays that come with the explorer are very shallow but you can get plastic or metal trays to fit the cage


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Yep I agree
> 
> Explorers all the way, the only thing is that the trays that come with the explorer are very shallow but you can get plastic or metal trays to fit the cage


Yeah I noticed they were quite shallow.. Will have to look for the deeper trays, thanks! 
Another question.. I've read the best thing to use is cat litter, I know rats can't be on wood shavings, but I was wondering whether megazorb would be safe to use? I'm slightly worried because the megazorb is quite dusty and rats are prone to respiratory infections, I think?, however so are rabbits and it's apparently safe to use with them.. 
Advice would be appreciated


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Some people do use megazorb. I can't say I've tried it personally but I hear it's quite light and therefore is kicked through the bars easily. 
Have you considered fleece liners? It's not for everyone but I know I didn't find out about it for years after I got my rats and I wish I had so I'm just putting it out there


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

suzyjo said:


> Yeah I noticed they were quite shallow.. Will have to look for the deeper trays, thanks!
> Another question.. I've read the best thing to use is cat litter, I know rats can't be on wood shavings, but I was wondering whether megazorb would be safe to use? I'm slightly worried because the megazorb is quite dusty and rats are prone to respiratory infections, I think?, however so are rabbits and it's apparently safe to use with them..
> Advice would be appreciated


I use Megazorb and wouldn't use anything else


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Fleece liners? Ill have to have a look see what there like, thanks! 

I used megazorb for my buns and it's the best thing! I'll probably end up trying a load of different things to find out which I and my ratties (when I get them) prefer.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

The way I do mine is literally a piece of fleece sewed to a towel (although if you're lacking in sewing skills then layering fleece over towels works too)
If you check out the show your set up thread there should be some in there. I posted mine in the second to last page I think if you want to look. Sorry I would post links but I'm on my phone (hence all the typos!) 
Like I said they're not for everyone and litter training is a must, but if I used litter I'd have to disassemble the whole cage and I cannot be doing with that!
As it is I just whip out the liner, Hoover, wipe and put a new liner in. No disassembly required!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have used megazorb and I don't like it I found it too dusty and I've had 4 bags so it wasn't a one off. I also found my rats sneezed a lot on it. And it got everywhere and I have deep bases. It also clung to there hammocks and went in there fresh food.

I now use finacard which is shredded cardboard.
I have 2 litter trays each filled with paper cat litter pellets.

Good Choice on the cage.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want a cage that's smaller then the Explorer, but still big enough for a small group then the Abode is great. It's a smart cage, and I've had 4 girls in mine and they where happy. 

I currently use a substrate that looks like shredded tea bags, and it seems to hold the smell quite quite well. It does get kicked out the cage though. 

Eco bed is also good, and because the pieces are quite big it doesn't get kicked out as much. 

I don't really like fleece liners for rats as they spend a lot of time in their cage, and they love to dig which they can't do with liners. They're also not as good at holding smells.


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I think I'll use megazorb to start as I already have some but if they start sneezing or anything I'll obviously swap to something else that has been suggested! 
Thanks again


----------

